# Sphinx .380-M



## xmcculloughm (Nov 18, 2012)

Can Someone tell me the value on this? My dad passed away a couple years ago and he had purchased it for my mom to use as her concealed carry. She didn't like it, and it has remained in the safe in the orig box ever since. It is a Sphinx .380-m with two magazines. I took it to the firing range once, other than that it has never been used.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

SPHINX AT .380-M SEMI AUTO PISTOL SWISS QUALITY for sale (916144641)

no, not much help but might give an idea.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Sphinx AT .380 M - The Firing Line Forums


----------



## xmcculloughm (Nov 18, 2012)

Interesting, Thank you. I will be selling it...


----------



## pscwenger (Jan 20, 2013)

*Do you have the Sphinx gun for sale?*

Hey I was wondering if you have the Sphinx At380 for sale? I would be interested in it for a concealed carry pistol. Please let me know either way.

Thanks


----------



## scottamy1 (Jan 25, 2013)

hey would like to talk to you about purchasing this gun

thanks scott


----------



## scottamy1 (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't think this guy is ever coming back


----------



## stuartrodenberg (Jan 29, 2013)

Has anybody purchased it. Otherwise I would be interested in purchasing it. Thanks


----------

